# Favorite pipe tobacco?



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 15, 2017)

Mine is Orlik Golden Sliced or G.L. Pease Quiet Nights. I tried some Penzance and fount it very good but overrated. Let's hear your recommendations!

Also, an update on my medical situation: I'm visiting a neurologist/ophthalmologist on July 10th in Little Rock. I've got specks in my vision in my right eye and they aren't floater. I've also had terrible migraines constantly. MRI's are normal. Bowel movements have become impossible without laxative, which is humiliating. Sorry I didn't update sooner. I've been very busy! Oh, and I've attached a pic of my 1 month old son, Calvin Isaiah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beezer (Jun 15, 2017)

Handsome son you've got there! Congratulations, what a blessing!

Thanks for the update on your health situation. I'll pray for you this evening.

As for my favorite pipe tobacco:
1. L.J. Peretti's Royal,
2. MacBaren's HH Syrian Latakia
3. Samuel Gawith's Full Virginia Flake


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 15, 2017)

Beezer said:


> Handsome son you've got there! Congratulations, what a blessing!
> 
> Thanks for the update on your health situation. I'll pray for you this evening.
> 
> ...



I've never even heard of LJ Peretti! Thanks.


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 15, 2017)

LJ Peretti is a tobacconist in Boston if I remember correctly. I smoked some of their blends years ago. Came in what looked like a quart paint can with a yellow label. The one I remember was Peretti's 101. Sort of like Half & Half without the additives they put in the drugstore tobacco now. They do their own blends and it is high quality tobacco.
Currently my tobaccos of choice are GL Pease Robusto, Dunhill Early Morning Pipe, Nightcap, and 965, the last three in bulk, not tins. Also Gawith & Hoggarth Rum Flake and Consiton Cut Plug, also bulk, not tins. Smokingpipes.com is the best place to order these if you live in the south. Pipesandcigars.com for those closer to NY. I say that for speed of shipping rather than a preference for one or the other.
Will pray for your physical well being.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 15, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> LJ Peretti is a tobacconist in Boston if I remember correctly. I smoked some of their blends years ago. Came in what looked like a quart paint can with a yellow label. The one I remember was Peretti's 101. Sort of like Half & Half without the additives they put in the drugstore tobacco now. They do their own blends and it is high quality tobacco.
> Currently my tobaccos of choice are GL Pease Robusto, Dunhill Early Morning Pipe, Nightcap, and 965, the last three in bulk, not tins. Also Gawith & Hoggarth Rum Flake and Consiton Cut Plug, also bulk, not tins. Smokingpipes.com is the best place to order these if you live in the south. Pipesandcigars.com for those closer to NY. I say that for speed of shipping rather than a preference for one or the other.
> Will pray for your physical well being.



I do live in the South and Smoking Pipes shipments arrive in 3 days, which is wicked fast. I love Nightcap and I really enjoy GL Pease Jackknife Plug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jun 16, 2017)

I may not have a favorite pipe tobacco. But my favorite cigar is a Romeo and Juliet straight from Cuba. Still a tobacco


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations on your son!

I have a hard time choosing favorites, but here are my preferences:

Rule #1: I avoid aromatics. I want to taste and smell tobacco, not flavorings.
I love English blends. Among my favorites are Early Morning Pipe and 965 Mixture from Dunhill, and Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Bullseye Flake
I love blends that are centered around good Virginia. Three P's (Peterson's Perfect Plug) is a favorite. If you want a good, straight Virginia with a kick to it, try Samuel Gawith's Black XX.
One of the things I love about pipe tobacco is that if you know what you like, there are endless blends to enjoy. I rarely buy the same tobacco back to back.

Right now, I have Sutliff Breckinridge (which is a great plug-cut Kentucky burley mixture), Suttliff CD (English), and I intend to pick up some SG Black XX tomorrow.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 16, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Congratulations on your son!
> 
> I have a hard time choosing favorites, but here are my preferences:
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you said. Aro's are not to my liking. I have a shipment of Luxury Bullsey Flake that will be here tomorrow! I've never had it before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2017)

"Presbyterian Blend"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 16, 2017)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> I agree with everything you said. Aro's are not to my liking. I have a shipment of Luxury Bullsey Flake that will be here tomorrow! I've never had it before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is definitely among the best tobaccos I've had. I'm happy for you--almost the point of jealousy. 
Enjoy!


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 16, 2017)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> "Presbyterian Blend"


Nice.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 16, 2017)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> "Presbyterian Blend"



Great stuff but I can't find it anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> I have a shipment of Luxury Bullsey Flake that will be here tomorrow!


Have you gotten to try your Bullseye flake yet, brother? What did you think

Unfortunately, I was unable to get any Black XX due to poor planning (I stopped by an out of town cigar bar thirty minutes before they opened, and was on a tight schedule).


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 19, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Have you gotten to try your Bullseye flake yet, brother? What did you think
> 
> Unfortunately, I was unable to get any Black XX due to poor planning (I stopped by an out of town cigar bar thirty minutes before they opened, and was on a tight schedule).



It was FANTASTIC. I saved the rest for the cellar. I really want to try Brown No.4 Twist. I think that will be my next purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jun 19, 2017)

Tobacco, BMs and babies in one post! Seriously? I am glad to hear your doing okay though.


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 20, 2017)

Forgot to mention Gawith & Hoggarth 'Bob's Chocolate Flake.' Smoking a bowl with my coffee now, in a 1930s Comoy Deluxe billiard. Many years ago when G&H Rum Flake was my daily companion, Hearing about them on the pipe forums I ordered some of the G&H ropes. The black and brown xx, or whatever it was. 
I was sitting at my computer one morning when I first lit a bowl of one of those. Within a few minutes the room seemed to begin to spin. I had to lay down for 45 minutes to regain normalcy. I gave the ropes to a friend with more intestinal fortitude than I apparently have.


----------



## Beezer (Jun 20, 2017)

Earlier this morning I enjoyed my coffee out on the back porch with a bowl of C&D's "Straight Up English" (now "Father of the Flame"). I have a tree line behind the house that serves as a refuge for various birds and it's a neat treat to sit out back listening to them while the sun rises and a new day is ushered in. Thanks be to God.


----------



## Unworthy_Servant (Jun 20, 2017)

Virginia Lane 1-Q. Cheap and amazing blend!


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 21, 2017)

Unworthy_Servant said:


> Virginia Lane 1-Q. Cheap and amazing blend!



Good stuff, especially for an aromatic! I don't turn snobby when it comes to aromatics but my tongue is very sensitive haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 21, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> Forgot to mention Gawith & Hoggarth 'Bob's Chocolate Flake.' Smoking a bowl with my coffee now, in a 1930s Comoy Deluxe billiard. Many years ago when G&H Rum Flake was my daily companion, Hearing about them on the pipe forums I ordered some of the G&H ropes. The black and brown xx, or whatever it was.
> I was sitting at my computer one morning when I first lit a bowl of one of those. Within a few minutes the room seemed to begin to spin. I had to lay down for 45 minutes to regain normalcy. I gave the ropes to a friend with more intestinal fortitude than I apparently have.



Haha. The first time I opened a tin of a VA, I smelled it for like ten minutes straight! Smells like hay [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> Great stuff but I can't find it anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/Presbyterian/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=238


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jun 22, 2017)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> https://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/Presbyterian/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=238



They've bern sold out for months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh well.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 23, 2017)

Pipes and Cigars has a match Presbyterian house blend (i.e., they try to imitate the original):
https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/match-presbyterian-pipe-tobacco/1498845/#p-195145

They don't even have Presbyterian Mixture listed anymore. I wonder if it has been discontinued.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 25, 2017)

Ray said:


> I may not have a favorite pipe tobacco. But my favorite cigar is a Romeo and Juliet straight from Cuba. Still a tobacco



Yes! I was blessed to be in Havana recently and brought back some Romeo and Juliets - much enjoyed!


----------



## Ray (Jun 27, 2017)

kainos01 said:


> Yes! I was blessed to be in Havana recently and brought back some Romeo and Juliets - much enjoyed!


Wish i had one right now with my glasses of wine. My dads friends from Havana would send them in cases over in the mail some how back in my day. I remember my dad would have to travel to Tijuana, Mexico to be able to fly out to Cuba. But I guess it's easy access now. We need some church plants out there.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 29, 2017)

A friend of mine gifted me some Moontrance by CAO. It's definitely in the top 10. I usually get burley/bright combos, cured with bourbon. When all else fails, Captain Black white.


----------

